# Feedback on my debut album's cover art



## Dayviewer (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys!
Yesterday I finnished the artwork for my debut album and I would like some feedback from you guys 
What I'm looking for mostly is feedback on readability, with the logo etc but anything goes, just say what you think!






The theme of the cover is a big reference to the cover of my old band's demo, since this album is basically the one we were going to debut with but we never got out of the practice space.
We disbanded last year and I set out to complete it with the guys' blessing, I liked the idea of going back a little bit and closing the chapter this way, hence the album title as well.

Oh and if you are wondering about the music from this check out the soundcloud link in my signature 

Thanks!


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone? I'm planning a big launch probably this weekend or somewhere next week, I NEED feedback.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd most definitely tone down those drop shadows. Take them as low as you can (if not away entirely) while still being able to read it. Not really sure if the background was painted, or live traced?


----------



## Choop (Mar 2, 2014)

shaynedepugh said:


> I'd most definitely tone down those drop shadows. Take them as low as you can (if not away entirely) while still being able to read it. Not really sure if the background was painted, or live traced?



That's what I was thinking too, it looks live traced. 

Just something small from me, but I dunno if it's totally necessary for the flag pole to extend all the way to the bottom border, like it can stop at the top of the text and work better probably.


----------



## Dayviewer (Mar 2, 2014)

Launched it today but thanks anyways haha, I tweaked it later on and the drop shadow is a bit less spread around the logo already and there's a bit more red in there.

And yes it's all traced, I wen't for that specifically as I wanted to try something different this time 

The idea of the flag pole is that it's supposed to be part of the actual 'scene' as well, but had to make it a part of the logo for the flag not to be lost.
It does work better to cut it off if I would use it somewhere else though definitely!


----------



## Choop (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, I kinda assumed that was what you were going for with it extending all the way to the bottom. Sorry feedback wasn't sooner, but grats on the launch!


----------

